# Indoor climbing toys



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking for indoor climbing suggestions, either toys or things I can do with DD so that she can climb at home in the winter. We're already looking into some activities like gymboree etc, but I doubt we can afford them and they're not everyday anyways... She LOVES going to the playground and climbing everything but there's just no way here in the winter.

Oh, and we have a really small apt, so something more compact would be helpful. I also, don't mind plastic things.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you definitely wanting the climbing to be done in your apartment?

This may sound really crazy, but when my daughter was little and the weather was bad, I used to take her to an unused baggage carousel area at the airport that's a couple miles away. I had noticed it after coming in on a flight once - there were several different climbing challenges and a large open area. I'm not necessarily saying go find an airport, but if you keep your eyes open maybe there will be an unconventional indoor space like that you can use.

Also, we were given a present of a plastic slide, made by a company that's called something like "Step Two." The slide folds, and takes up minimal space when not in use. I know the company makes other things, don't know if they fold up as well.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *physmom* 
I'm looking for indoor climbing suggestions, either toys or things I can do with DD so that she can climb at home in the winter. We're already looking into some activities like gymboree etc, but I doubt we can afford them and they're not everyday anyways... She LOVES going to the playground and climbing everything but there's just no way here in the winter.

Oh, and we have a really small apt, so something more compact would be helpful. I also, don't mind plastic things.









I was JUST about to start a thread asking the same thing! I also live in an apt., not so small but not huge either. I found these online:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3004166

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3004162

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3107915

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2648733

Now I'm not thrilled about the plastic but they are all relatively small and not so much $. I'm hoping my sisters will chip in for Xmas.
They all have fairly decent reviews.

Of course what I REALLY want is this:

http://www.cedarworks.com/rhapsody

That is like a parent/child dream fantasyland come true, sigh. You can even buy only pieces of the set but it's crazy expensive. Just a corner piece with a slide and single tower is $975.00!!!!!


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

subbing...

I'm looking for something, too, that just isn't crazy in price!! I really like this:

http://www.baplaysets.com/images/chi...321-948_LG.jpg


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

My kids have the step 2 kangaroo climber and love it. It only takes a small space and disassembles very easily. We ended up removing the slide, they weren't using it, and now it takes even less space. But it is very easy to put the slide back on every now and then for the novelty. We have ours next to the couch which makes a lot more climbing options going between the couch and the climber. I also have to mention that the door on it is a big hit, I would definately recommend looking for something with a door.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Would love something like this: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3004164

Maybe check your local craig's list or freecycle.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.cedarworks.com/rhapsody If only.....


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We have Quadros: http://www.phunzone.com/Quadro%20Residential/index.htm

We've had them for over 20 years - I distinctly remember climbing around on them when I was a little kid. About a year ago we pulled them back out for my DS1 (and my dad bought my brother a real tv stand as he'd been using a good many of them as a TV stand for several years







, and DH built him a slide with them, and then just recently I built him the basic house. They're great! You can build all sorts of stuff - cars, slides, houses, etc and they're super sturdy (AFAIK most of the models' weight limit is 200+ pounds!!). We have two sets - my parents are pretty sure they're both Juniors, but aren't 100% on that. Could be that we have one junior & one universal, we'd have to sit down and count everything to be sure


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

We almost ordered a rhapsody from cedarworks for our basement, but decided to get DH a rowing machine instead (also 1k).

So DS just climbs on the couch, the stairs, a 4 ft ladder (DH's). Of course, DS' not really a climber and never was, so that helps!

Good luck!


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

subbing


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we have this one http://cgi.ebay.com/LITTLE-TIKES-TYK...item45eee34f50 but i only paid 15 dollars for mine on a local yard sale website, lol

definitely check your local craigslist or other selling site, i see climbers all the time.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

me too!

I saw the ball pits/toys at Target and kicked myself for not getting the $2.48 cheapie blow up pools from the summer clearance. I could have just filled it with balls. duh. Now if I want to get one, I have to shell out $30 just for the unit, not counting addt'l balls. Argh.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
we have this one http://cgi.ebay.com/LITTLE-TIKES-TYK...item45eee34f50 but i only paid 15 dollars for mine on a local yard sale website, lol

definitely check your local craigslist or other selling site, i see climbers all the time.

We have this one too... free from SIL. DD is 2.5 and not tall and has basically outgrown it. Her legs are long so she only gets to slide a small distance. It was great when she first started walking/ climbing until about 2.

My DD also love to climb, hang, dance etc. She is in gymnastics and loves the barres, so DH is putting a chin up barre (at her height) so she can hang and swing and flip to her hearts content. I also do a lot of dancing, somersaulting etc. with her at home. She mostly uses our basement couch as a climbing apparatus. 

Last winter we found an indoor climbing playground that was only $4/ visit and well worth it. We went there once a week and she LOVED it. I just heard about it through word of mouth. I don't know if they have anything like that in your area but that might be another option too! We would spend 3-4 hours there usually!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

DH and I are trying to put together a killer indoor play area (on a public school teacher's salary







), so this is a great thread.


----------



## GreenKnitPocket (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have an active little one! Glad you're thinking ahead. I would recommend something where she can move around a lot - crawl, run, etc. - but it doesn't have to be vertical. In the winter you can always do makeshift climbing toys, like steps to your bed.

What about one of thses Playskool toys: http://www.hasbro.com/playskool/en_U...1rZ78Zgt/Ne-1a

They're good for little ones that move around a lot - one 'grows with your child' too - pretty cool. They're having a good discount/ coupon offering on their website too.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

We got the Step2 Sports Climber linked to above (the second in the list of 4 TRU links) last Christmas, when DD was 16 mos. Our most expensive kiddie purchase, but totally worth it. I would not say it is small, and we are apt. dwellers, but it is worth it for our gross motor-driven bundle of energy. I will note that it is super duper stable and well-engineered. You need to apply brute force when assembling.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

We don't have room for climbing stuff indoors but if we did I like this one
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10089916.

Outdoors we have this little tykes set
http://www.littletikes.co.uk/product.php?itemid=20, it's been great, especially since yo can throw a sheet over it to make a den. DD has outgrown it now, she's 5.

I have to put in a good word for cranuim hulaballoo for active little ones. OK is a plastic battery operated noisy game but they love it and can play without me. Basicly there are little mats to go on the floor and the box calls out "jump to a red", "spin to a square" etc. DS has been playing with it since 2.


----------



## Jina Scaria (Nov 5, 2016)

*Indoor Spft play structure for kids*

Why don't you use a small indoor soft play structure at your home ?
You can install it in an area from 80 sqft on wards and it will be a good fun park for your kid.


----------



## Jina Scaria (Nov 5, 2016)

physmom said:


> I'm looking for indoor climbing suggestions, either toys or things I can do with DD so that she can climb at home in the winter. We're already looking into some activities like gymboree etc, but I doubt we can afford them and they're not everyday anyways... She LOVES going to the playground and climbing everything but there's just no way here in the winter.
> 
> Oh, and we have a really small apt, so something more compact would be helpful. I also, don't mind plastic things.


If your child loves climbing then why cant you go for an indoor climbing wall. The climbing wall structures are in different themes like instead of stones different alphabets are arranged to climb up the wall. So it is a play which is also to learn.


----------



## Jina Scaria (Nov 5, 2016)

physmom said:


> I'm looking for indoor climbing suggestions, either toys or things I can do with DD so that she can climb at home in the winter. We're already looking into some activities like gymboree etc, but I doubt we can afford them and they're not everyday anyways... She LOVES going to the playground and climbing everything but there's just no way here in the winter.
> 
> Oh, and we have a really small apt, so something more compact would be helpful. I also, don't mind plastic things.


You can buy indoor climbing wall equipments. This will make your kid climb safely even it is very attractive in looks. These climbing wall sets are even available online. Search google for a good buyer


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Nov 10, 2017)

Jina Scaria said:


> Why don't you use a small indoor soft play structure at your home ?
> You can install it in an area from 80 sqft on wards and it will be a good fun park for your kid.


That's a good idea, my wive's company rents the stuff out for parties, it can be a bit expensive but the kids love it. I can help if anyone is interested in buying it from overseas.

http://www.awesometotsparty.com
Toddler Birthday Party Ideas
Soft Play Equipment Rental in Gilbert AZ


----------

